# Useles Billy say's he aint fishing at  Lake Allatoona it's got hairy monsters #318



## karen936 (May 3, 2015)

Hope it's a goot one.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 3, 2015)

It smeels knew in hera. Imlike it.......


----------



## lagrangedave (May 3, 2015)

I wondered where Migmac was, may he rest in peace.........


----------



## karen936 (May 3, 2015)

I don't know but bigs
saw a relative of his at the lake.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 3, 2015)

They Usles run together.........


----------



## mark-7mag (May 3, 2015)

I think Bigs saw his reflection in the water


----------



## karen936 (May 3, 2015)

Looked like this


----------



## lagrangedave (May 3, 2015)

Evolution..........................got left behind.............


----------



## JB0704 (May 3, 2015)

Good'n Krun


----------



## JB0704 (May 3, 2015)

Even with the hairy monsters, fishin' is good in toona


----------



## JB0704 (May 3, 2015)

Just gotta go with somebody who knows the lake well


----------



## JB0704 (May 3, 2015)

I don't


----------



## karen936 (May 3, 2015)

Ok guy's I got to go for a while
y'all have fun


----------



## mguthrie (May 3, 2015)

Hello therea


----------



## Hankus (May 3, 2015)

yep


----------



## mguthrie (May 3, 2015)

Back from the huntin place. We killed three pigs this weekend but no turkeys. They finally gobbled pretty good but didn't want to die. I think I'm done with em for the year


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2015)




----------



## kmckinnie (May 3, 2015)

I'm done with the turkeys too, tired of cleanin them.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 3, 2015)

Feathers everywhere, looks likea pillow factory with a leaky holden tank.


----------



## mattech (May 3, 2015)

Nice truck quack.


----------



## mattech (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 3, 2015)

Kayran got a pic of me from my younger days.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 3, 2015)

Jr done it.


----------



## mattech (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 3, 2015)

I didn't make it to the lake wershed clothes and watched the race


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 3, 2015)

Looks like he set a building in fire real quick


----------



## T.P. (May 3, 2015)

Wooooooo....wat I mist?


----------



## mattech (May 3, 2015)




----------



## kmckinnie (May 3, 2015)

bammer, bkw killed a turkey.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 3, 2015)

Shot it outa a grey box onthe ground.


----------



## T.P. (May 3, 2015)

I bet them would feel good scratching my back.


----------



## T.P. (May 3, 2015)

Congrats to BmW!


----------



## kmckinnie (May 3, 2015)

It was gobblin & strutten til the end.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 3, 2015)

Dat's Nasty


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 3, 2015)

Not BKWs turkey, but dem feets.

dat's really nasty.


----------



## T.P. (May 3, 2015)

Feel good on ya back, Pappy.


----------



## T.P. (May 3, 2015)

Good to read you, Pappy.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> bammer, bkw killed a turkey.



I know. I left you a voicemail to call and give me the lowdown.
Reckon it was that biggun in the clearcut?


----------



## karen936 (May 3, 2015)

Congrats to BKW


----------



## karen936 (May 3, 2015)

Matt you lost your mind. I
sure hope you find it soon.


----------



## karen936 (May 3, 2015)

Ok going outside and sitting down
to enjoy the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## karen936 (May 3, 2015)

Hey TP haven't seen
you in a bit.


----------



## bigelow (May 3, 2015)

Hey peeps


----------



## Wycliff (May 3, 2015)

Hello


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 3, 2015)

Jello


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 3, 2015)

We be trout fishing soon wycliff


----------



## mattech (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 3, 2015)

She can come live with me


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 3, 2015)

We going trout fishing in two weeks off earls ford Clayton Ga if anyone wants to go we will be there 5\14


----------



## mguthrie (May 3, 2015)

Flip


----------



## mguthrie (May 3, 2015)

Flop


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 3, 2015)

Wish I could make it Mig


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 3, 2015)

Saves us some trout for June!


----------



## mark-7mag (May 3, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 3, 2015)

I don't want nosey folks coming


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 3, 2015)

I wish I felt like fishing fuzzy... I was going to be camping up on Sarahs Creek this weekend until the Event


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 3, 2015)

tp is gonna stop by fuzzy, and check yer game cammers and pick yer locks.


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2015)

Hey Pappy, just got from taking the kids and Grandkids to look at the cows. Looks like I am gonna have a pasture full of new calves in the next coupla weeks.


----------



## bigelow (May 3, 2015)

Live from the soccer game  

Mig there are some  rich divorced soccer moms here


----------



## peanutman04 (May 3, 2015)

Wore em out! Caught 3 on the billy lure!


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2015)

House full of gandyoungins here. They are spending the night. I just soon give one a spanking as look at them.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 3, 2015)




----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Wore em out! Caught 3 on the billy lure!



That's a classic right there Pnut. Prolly in the top 3 of all Pics ever posted on here.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 3, 2015)

Boss,  I looked at mine a few minutes ago.  We oughta have some more babies before long.

Fuzzy = hunting rich reeb drankin womins


----------



## peanutman04 (May 3, 2015)




----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 3, 2015)

I bet that Billy lure works real good on farm ponds where the fish are about as useles as Billy


----------



## peanutman04 (May 3, 2015)

Then I hooked into this monster!


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2015)

Only K cleaning a duck  and Bigs tent can come close.


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Then I hooked into this monster!



You cant hide money, I would have run that tire 10,000 more miles.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 3, 2015)

I modified the lure a little bit, hope krun don't mind. I put a treble hook on it.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 3, 2015)

Lol bo$$!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 3, 2015)

Hey pappy!


----------



## Wycliff (May 3, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Live from the soccer game
> 
> Mig there are some  rich divorced soccer moms here



Going to watch soccer with Bigs


----------



## bigelow (May 3, 2015)

Nice pics pnut


----------



## mattech (May 3, 2015)

That's awesome Nut, looks like you wore em out


----------



## peanutman04 (May 3, 2015)

Out fished live bait.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 3, 2015)

Billy said you can snatch em off da bed easier with that treble hook on there to.


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2015)

Fish cant resist the useless Billy lure.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 3, 2015)

I used a fast retreive, burnin it on top of the water.


----------



## oops1 (May 3, 2015)

I just woke up... Morning


----------



## peanutman04 (May 3, 2015)

Mernin ooops!


----------



## oops1 (May 3, 2015)

Goot mornin.. Nutnut.. Gonna be a glorious day from what I can tell.. Gettin dark though. Must gonna rain


----------



## mattech (May 3, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 3, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 3, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 3, 2015)




----------



## oops1 (May 3, 2015)

Lol-in at mattech's werds of wisdom


----------



## mattech (May 3, 2015)

Me and this guy has something in common. Lol


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2015)

Billy lure is very versatile, if can be used as a spinner bait, a buzz bait, fished like a plastic or even top water. Yes the Billy lure is a 4 in one bait. It is fantastic and even if you have never fished with a lure before it is as simple a throwing and reeling. Order now and we will include a Billy bottle opener, that can be used at home or on the road. This lure makes a nice gift, and you will never fish with anything else again. Available in fresh and salt water models. Now a one time offer for $19.95. Plus Shipping and handling.


----------



## mattech (May 3, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 3, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 3, 2015)

I forgot


----------



## JB0704 (May 3, 2015)

Funny stuff mt.  The gun instructions one had me lol'n


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2015)

What did you forget?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 3, 2015)

Nosey folks trying to get me banded


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 3, 2015)

Idk I forgot.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 3, 2015)

Nosey folks tell me what I forgot?


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2015)

You forgot to buy beer for the store closed Migs.


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2015)

Matt put up some lol tuff.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 3, 2015)

Mornin yall errr maybe in the mornin


----------



## mark-7mag (May 3, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mark-7mag (May 3, 2015)

That's cool nut


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2015)

I need t over here to help me keep up with baby head.


----------



## T.P. (May 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Billy lure is very versatile, if can be used as a spinner bait, a buzz bait, fished like a plastic or even top water. Yes the Billy lure is a 4 in one bait. It is fantastic and even if you have never fished with a lure before it is as simple a throwing and reeling. Order now and we will include a Billy bottle opener, that can be used at home or on the road. This lure makes a nice gift, and you will never fish with anything else again. Available in fresh and salt water models. Now a one time offer for $19.95. Plus Shipping and handling.



Krun just ran to the store and bought a 36pk. Got orders to fill!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I need t over here to help me keep up with baby head.



Give 'em some Mountain Dew. That'll shut them up for a while.
I had forgotten just how bad a can of chef boy-ar-dee's Ravioli was/is. I think i quadrupled my salt intake for the day.


----------



## T.P. (May 3, 2015)

t actually does good with baby heads. It's the grown ups she is dangerous with.


----------



## T.P. (May 3, 2015)

Evening, genamin.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 3, 2015)

I forgot again. What is the topic?


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2015)

Here is my whole bunch down by my cows. Well erebody cept the DIL's they taking pictures.


FullSizeRender.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 3, 2015)

Good looking family boss


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 3, 2015)

Good thing them kids and grandkids look like mom and gma


----------



## T.P. (May 3, 2015)

There is four longbeards behind y'all strutting on that grassy knoll.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2015)

T.P. said:


> There is four longbeards behind y'all strutting on that grassy knoll.



I see 'em too/2/two!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2015)

T.P. said:


> There is four longbeards behind y'all strutting on that grassy knoll.



They are my pets, I am saving them for when the Billy bunch come up here.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 3, 2015)

Good lookin bunch, bo$$! Billy done climbed that fence before.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 3, 2015)

Bo$$ needs sum staples.


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Give 'em some Mountain Dew. That'll shut them up for a while.
> I had forgotten just how bad a can of chef boy-ar-dee's Ravioli was/is. I think i quadrupled my salt intake for the day.



Their ravioli is not as good as it used to be.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 3, 2015)

Ha, bo$$ got them youngins cleaning up his yard. They been picking up limbs.


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Bo$$ needs sum staples.



They wont leave with the gate open Pnut, they know they got it made.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 3, 2015)

Good looking family and a great picture bo$$. Glad you're having a good birfday !


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 3, 2015)

Mustard and baloney sandwiches are good


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 3, 2015)

Happy birthday boss


----------



## mark-7mag (May 3, 2015)

I like fried balogna wif lettuce, onions and maters with dukes mayonnaise


----------



## peanutman04 (May 3, 2015)

Y'all making me Hungary.


----------



## T.P. (May 3, 2015)

Billy said they wouldn't have made hog wire look like a ladder if they didn't want you to climb it.


----------



## T.P. (May 3, 2015)

KD makes boy babies.


----------



## T.P. (May 3, 2015)

Baby head is growing up too.


----------



## T.P. (May 3, 2015)

Hey, wycliff.


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2015)

Baby head done got somebody wrapped around her finger.


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2015)

Gone come see you in about 2 weeks T.


----------



## mattech (May 3, 2015)

Good lookin family Bo$$


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 3, 2015)

And claim the ins u


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 3, 2015)

Wrong thread post


----------



## JB0704 (May 3, 2015)

Good pic, Bo$$


----------



## mattech (May 3, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 3, 2015)




----------



## T.P. (May 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Gone come see you in about 2 weeks T.



Come on, I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## oops1 (May 3, 2015)

Why did you scrap your doo doo down.. Mattech?


----------



## T.P. (May 3, 2015)

Technomatt strapped his sand down. He don't want no tickets from the man.


----------



## oops1 (May 3, 2015)

Bo$$.. You the only'est won ain't smiling in that photo.. Get yourn tail out thera and retake the pic.


----------



## T.P. (May 3, 2015)

T.P. and t.p. out.


----------



## oops1 (May 3, 2015)

Goot
Lookin fam.. Btw


----------



## oops1 (May 3, 2015)

Peace
Out .

TP.. 
tp too


----------



## T.P. (May 3, 2015)

GW trail cam thread is interesting.


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Bo$$.. You the only'est won ain't smiling in that photo.. Get yourn tail out thera and retake the pic.



I hate picture taking oops.


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2015)

Got Baby head to sleep. Now on to the 2 boys, that wont be as easy.


----------



## mattech (May 3, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 3, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 3, 2015)




----------



## oops1 (May 3, 2015)

mattech said:


>



I'd busk her


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2015)

Hey scooty come on in and say howdy to the useless bunch.


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2015)

Everybody welcome here.


----------



## oops1 (May 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I hate picture taking oops.



Me too.. Bo$$. I pased that gene on to med oops.. We have this weird..awkward smile we both do.. It's actually painful to make.. Smile on demand is not
Our forte.. We do the best we can..though


----------



## oops1 (May 3, 2015)

Scooty gon post.. He goot peeps


----------



## oops1 (May 3, 2015)

Step brothers is on.. I've seed it 9000
Times and it still makes me lol-ing


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2015)

Scooty typing out his post now oops.


----------



## Hilsman (May 3, 2015)

Hay


----------



## Hilsman (May 3, 2015)

Wut eye mist???


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2015)

Not much Hils.


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2015)

Scooty do you know Scrapy?


----------



## oops1 (May 3, 2015)

Scoot and hilsman is up in hera.. It's a banner year


----------



## mattech (May 3, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Scrapy (May 3, 2015)

Mattech, my son is an earth mover. I printed out that pic and taped it to the shop door. I hope his fellows see it in the morning.


----------



## mattech (May 3, 2015)

Billy using his kids. Lol


----------



## mattech (May 3, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 3, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 3, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 3, 2015)

OK, I'm done for a while


----------



## Scrapy (May 3, 2015)

mattech said:


> OK, I'm done for a while


 That's what I said this afternoon when I got back home.


----------



## oops1 (May 3, 2015)

That alkoacensor was two much.. Lol'ed all ova.. Sad sad sad but funny funny funny


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2015)

Scoots gone, he didn't like us.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 3, 2015)

Nite Nite! Cyl!


----------



## oops1 (May 3, 2015)

I showed mrs oops .. I said look what mattech posted.. She thought it was really you and yourn kid and I had to splain it weren't..  Or was it?


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2015)

Billy has one of those machines hooked up to his bicycle Matt.


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2015)

Later Pnut.


----------



## oops1 (May 3, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Nite Nite! Cyl!



But it's mornin.. Nutnut. You lazy


----------



## oops1 (May 3, 2015)

I'm out.. Can't call in tamorrow


----------



## mattech (May 3, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 3, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 3, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I showed mrs oops .. I said look what mattech posted.. She thought it was really you and yourn kid and I had to splain it weren't..  Or was it?



Weren't me, but I have future plans now. Lol


----------



## mattech (May 3, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 3, 2015)




----------



## mguthrie (May 3, 2015)

Hey matt. We killed 3 pigs this weekend. Gettin more feeders Goin. We got a bunch of pigs right now


----------



## mguthrie (May 3, 2015)

I'm out. Catch yall in the morn


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2015)

Good deal Guth.


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2015)

Night all you useless ones. Night to Buckfiddy too.


----------



## bigelow (May 3, 2015)

Wide awake


----------



## T.P. (May 4, 2015)

Yeah, that was mattech. He had to get to work to pay off the bar bill.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 4, 2015)

Mourning?


----------



## mguthrie (May 4, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mguthrie (May 4, 2015)

Current Attachments (150.6 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (150.6 KB)


----------



## mguthrie (May 4, 2015)

There's one of em. Little bbq size


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

Looks good Mg, cant wait for the hunt.


----------



## T.P. (May 4, 2015)

Lftt.


----------



## oops1 (May 4, 2015)

Wooooooo


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

Wooooooo back aycha ooooop


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

lftt


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

Honk honk!


----------



## oops1 (May 4, 2015)

Flap it?


----------



## oops1 (May 4, 2015)

Carp


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 4, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Honk honk!



Mornin!!! How ya feelin 7-Mag?


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Mornin!!! How ya feelin 7-Mag?



I'm getting there. Stopped taking the pain meds yesterday morning so it was kinda rough yesterday. I'm moving around good though. May go for a ride a little later


----------



## kmckinnie (May 4, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I'm getting there. Stopped taking the pain meds yesterday morning so it was kinda rough yesterday. I'm moving around good though. May go for a ride a little later



Glad to hear, mark.

Hey if T P or Mig have not asked yet...... Can I have the rest of them pain meds.....


----------



## Hilsman (May 4, 2015)

mernin???


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

Hey Hilsman, how was Cherokee?


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

Glad to hear you are doing better mark.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

Sup yall


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

http://oi32.tinypic.com/33bomzp.jpg


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

Hey nitram, how was dega?


----------



## T.P. (May 4, 2015)

If you're not needing them, can I have the rest of them meds?


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

Amazing mattech


----------



## T.P. (May 4, 2015)

Billy fought the war on corn and won in a court of law.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

I'm exhausted however


----------



## T.P. (May 4, 2015)

I slept through the alarm this morning. Bed felt real nice.


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

Good deal


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

awesome


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)




----------



## T.P. (May 4, 2015)

Cool beans.


----------



## T.P. (May 4, 2015)

Great video, mt.


----------



## T.P. (May 4, 2015)

They should wear safety glasses when operating machinery though.


----------



## Hilsman (May 4, 2015)

mattech said:


> Hey Hilsman, how was Cherokee?



It was good.  I only caught one little trout. But we all had a good time


----------



## T.P. (May 4, 2015)

That bone girl needs some sun.


----------



## T.P. (May 4, 2015)

Hilsman go gamblin?


----------



## T.P. (May 4, 2015)

Lemme hold a dolla big man.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 4, 2015)

That's gettin' really, really close to my neck a the woods, Hils.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 4, 2015)

Nice hawg gut!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 4, 2015)

How was scenery nitram?


----------



## peanutman04 (May 4, 2015)

Any wardrobe malfunctions?


----------



## peanutman04 (May 4, 2015)

Caught on camera?


----------



## peanutman04 (May 4, 2015)

I bet hils can't gut a fish.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

I didn't catch any pictures of wardrobe malfunctions but i saw plenty lol.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 4, 2015)

Well doggie!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)




----------



## peanutman04 (May 4, 2015)

Dang it!


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Glad to hear, mark.
> 
> Hey if T P or Mig have not asked yet...... Can I have the rest of them pain meds.....



You are welcome to them. They mess my stomach up bad. Nothing worse than being stove up after a hernia surgery. I think I'm finally over that part thank goodness. I thought I was giving birth to a football. Lol


----------



## peanutman04 (May 4, 2015)

Did anybody holler Woooooooo!?


----------



## peanutman04 (May 4, 2015)

Nice pics Nitram.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

A few people did Pnut...  I met mud's wife and told her hey.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

Great seats Nitram.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

mud ended up being camped out real close to us.  That's his yellow canopy to the right of my truck.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Great seats Nitram.



We got real lucky...turns out those seats were probably the only ones in the shade most of the race.


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

Cool


----------



## peanutman04 (May 4, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> A few people did Pnut...  I met mud's wife and told her hey.



Yea she said she was going out of town this weekend.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

We had to leave last night..it was probably about 7 or 8pm.  I drove past mud's setup and he said he was about to get turnt up!  Hated to miss the party last night.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 4, 2015)

Nitram pitched a tent this weekend.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 4, 2015)

Yea I bet they was a party since JR won.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 4, 2015)

They love sum Earnhardt over there.


----------



## oops1 (May 4, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Did anybody holler Woooooooo!?



Lol'es


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

You know it Pnut and so do we!


----------



## oops1 (May 4, 2015)

Looka thera^^^


----------



## T.P. (May 4, 2015)

Hillbilly works at the casino?


----------



## T.P. (May 4, 2015)

Like a boss, oops!


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

Billy's like Jr


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

Billy's don't like Gordan


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

Sup Scrapy?


----------



## JB0704 (May 4, 2015)

Mornin', dang I'm busy at work today.......


----------



## JB0704 (May 4, 2015)

Took a quick break to check in and see how Billy's doin'


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

We doing good JB morning
all.


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

I had to download the latest
flash to see the cra cra trannie dude.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

K-run, did you see the fish that nut caught with the Billy lure?


----------



## JB0704 (May 4, 2015)

Alright, BBL......beans need countin'


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> K-run, did you see the fish that nut caught with the Billy lure?



No I didn't you gots a link.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 4, 2015)

I appreciate the pics of Dega Nitram!! Almost like bein there!! Glad ya'll had fun!!


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Wore em out! Caught 3 on the billy lure!



Great job nut.


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

I'm glad it worked. Nice pic too!


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up Mark
or I would have missed it.
That looks like it will eat goot.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

Thought you'd like that K


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

Made my day right thera Mark thanks.


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

I got shutters to paint today
then I'm done with outside painting
I think, hubby might find something.LOL


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

What chall doing today?


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

Nitram probably trying to recover


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

Mark recouping from surgery


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

flopper


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

I almost stepped on a snake yesterdee
Scared the cra out of me.
Only saw the end of it so I hope it's
just a black snake, however I have had
cottons mouths in my  pool before.


----------



## oops1 (May 4, 2015)

Betta watch yo step...cuzz


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

Yep I almost messed up.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

I saw two black snakes hunting on friday morning.  stepped over one...when i looked and he was between my legs i jumped about 10 feet.


----------



## T.P. (May 4, 2015)

Oops got a black snake in his pool.


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

I'm not crazy about snakes
but if it's a black snake they
are good to have around.
But I also have cane toads in
my yard ifn he eats one of those
he be a dead snake.


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> I saw two black snakes hunting on friday morning.  stepped over one...when i looked and he was between my legs i jumped about 10 feet.



Nitram learned to fly.LOL


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

bbl


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

Hey


----------



## oops1 (May 4, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Oops got a black snake in his pool.



Among other thangs


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

A few RVs had setups with some poles like that mattech


----------



## mguthrie (May 4, 2015)

Hog hunt may 29-31 for the Billy's. We been seettin up feed stations and Putin cameras on em so we ought to be able to get a few


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

Hey I made a GIF work with my phone. Wooooo


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> A few RVs had setups with some poles like that mattech



Man, I wanna go now.


----------



## Hilsman (May 4, 2015)

lols


----------



## Hilsman (May 4, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Hog hunt may 29-31 for the Billy's. We been seettin up feed stations and Putin cameras on em so we ought to be able to get a few



 count me in as long as I don't have to work that weekend


----------



## mguthrie (May 4, 2015)

Hils. You comin to the hog hunt


----------



## mguthrie (May 4, 2015)

That answers my Q


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

In in +1 maybe more


----------



## peanutman04 (May 4, 2015)

Hay krun! Thanks again.  Hope you didn't mind me modifying the lure a little.


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

I invited strang music Mg, he said more than likely he will come.


----------



## Hilsman (May 4, 2015)

Nice fish ben ben.  I could prob catch a few wif a lure like that......  if I had won


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Hilsman (May 4, 2015)

fish ketckin flop


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

Every weekend for the rest of the month is planned.


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

Busy busy busy


----------



## mguthrie (May 4, 2015)

That's fine matt. We need to thin out some pigs around there. If you can make it on the 15th we're going to be getting some more spots ready


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

Oh snap, I gotta get one of these. Lol


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> That's fine matt. We need to thin out some pigs around there. If you can make it on the 15th we're going to be getting some more spots ready



Dang man, I need more noticed. Lol wife made plans to go off that weekend and I'm keeping the kids.


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)




----------



## oops1 (May 4, 2015)

Lol-ing at Billy's gun


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 4, 2015)

mattech said:


> Oh snap, I gotta get one of these. Lol



ROR.  Now I'm gonna go home and write on my guns.


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

Watching Tom and Jerry this morning, I pull for the cat, I hate that rat.


----------



## oops1 (May 4, 2015)

Is that homo3's gun he forgot his shells for while high on the dove hunt?


----------



## mguthrie (May 4, 2015)

Two weeks noticed isn't enough matt? I'll be down there every weekend this month cept Mother's Day if anybody wants to check it out and get a early hunt in


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

Where is it at gooth?


----------



## peanutman04 (May 4, 2015)

Morning bo$$! I love Tom and Jerry.


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

Hey nut I don't mind
what did ya do to it?


----------



## peanutman04 (May 4, 2015)

I put a treble hook on it, krun.


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

I can't see any changes unless it's the hook?


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

Ok, I'm just glad that it worked.


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

Sorry Hils


----------



## peanutman04 (May 4, 2015)

I think bo$$ already has a infomercial ready to go on it.


----------



## T.P. (May 4, 2015)

RoR-ing


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

T.P. said:


> RoR-ing



Ror-ing long time here too


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

Any close up pics of the billy fishing lure?


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

flop?


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Two weeks noticed isn't enough matt? I'll be down there every weekend this month cept Mother's Day if anybody wants to check it out and get a early hunt in



Lol not for me sometimes. Between a wife that loves to stay busy and two kids that are in sports, my time is spread thin.


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Any close up pics of the billy fishing lure?



Here ya go,


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

should read 
must be useless to use otherwise prohibited by law


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

KRun I hate you missed the infomercial. I priced them at $19.95 and said we would throw in a can opener. If we need more money out of them we will just include it in the S&H charge. Those things can be dangerous to handle so we can soak em pretty good on that.


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

Of course I will collect the money and will cover all the overhead, except for the actual cost of making the lure.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 4, 2015)

Nitram gone steal your idea krun and make a flop lure. Hope you got a patent on it.


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

It's copywrited


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

or billywrited.


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> KRun I hate you missed the infomercial. I priced them at $19.95 and said we would throw in a can opener. If we need more money out of them we will just include it in the S&H charge. Those things can be dangerous to handle so we can soak em pretty good on that.



Whatever you think is best Boss


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

You can't patent it cause its not a
new idea, they all over the net.


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

Nitram, whatchu doing???????


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

recovering karen


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

I am gonna get, I mean we are all gonna get rich.


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

need to make a special lure for all of the Bo$$'s birthdays!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

LoL


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

Hey Martin. What did you think about the race?


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> need to make a special lure for all of the Bo$$'s birthdays!



That would be one a year 03.


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

I tried to send ya
one Nitram but
you never got back to me.


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> That would be one a year 03.



With all due respect; I think it would be more than that; Bo$$


----------



## Scrapy (May 4, 2015)

My "useless" lure got stole along with  my rod and reel. Nobody took it at the jook joint but go to grandson's little league game and it's gon.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

The race was incredible.  Going back in the fall for sure.  Icing on the cake that my driver wins the first race I ever go to as well.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

karen936 said:


> i tried to send ya
> one nitram but
> you never got back to me.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

I can't wait to hear what the party was like last night at the track


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

Mud will have to tell


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

Mud??  You back yet?


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

Does' Mud have pic's?


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

Probably not for public display.


----------



## oops1 (May 4, 2015)

I'm tared


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> With all due respect; I think it would be more than that; Bo$$



03 get out a calendar for a full year. Mark today's date with a pen. Then look through the whole calendar for that year and see if the date you marked, ever shows up again. Myabe that will clear thing up for you some.


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

wherd chall go


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

HDM03 doesn't read da rules


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

I haven't read them either


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

well maybe some, but not all.


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> HDM03 doesn't read da rules



neither have you.......you can't say CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored on GON


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

wait what???  really!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

man I didn't know that was a bad word...


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

well crap; that awesome fun thread is gone now


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

We watching the Lone Ranger now. The Ranger and Tonto just took a shortcut to head off the bad guys. Wonder why the bad guys never know of any of the shortcuts. The bad guys always take the long cut.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up HDM03.


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

no problem; if you need anything else just let me know


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> no problem; if you need anything else just let me know



Well actually...

2:09pm...if you know what i mean.


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Well actually...
> 
> 2:09pm...if you know what i mean.



close enough


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

or now 2:10


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> close enough


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> close enough



that's like peeing on the floor close enough,NOT


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

K-run tinkles on the floor????


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

better than what mattech does to the floor


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

lol


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

hey?


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

Close enough that dish almost made the sink
close enough my socks almost made the hamper
close enough I almost made it in the garage
close enough I almost found my mouth


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

I bet you a mess hdm03


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

K-ran seems a little hostile this afternoon


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

very angry


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

i is a little scared


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> K-run tinkles on the floor????



Not me you goofy.


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

and nervous too


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

i make bad smells when i am nervous


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

i cant post


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

now i can


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

lol's MT


----------



## rydert (May 4, 2015)

oh my........


----------



## rydert (May 4, 2015)

first post in herra^^^


----------



## rydert (May 4, 2015)

happy birthday KyDawg.......


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Scrapy (May 4, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> We watching the Lone Ranger now. The Ranger and Tonto just took a shortcut to head off the bad guys. Wonder why the bad guys never know of any of the shortcuts. The bad guys always take the long cut.


It would turn into a 1 hour show and you couldn't hear the William Tell Overture but once.


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

theeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

Ok


----------



## T.P. (May 4, 2015)

Goodness!


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

i like T-Rex


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

a lot


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

BIG fan


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

flap


----------



## rydert (May 4, 2015)

hey nitram....great race wasn't it.....I haven't read back, did you have fun?


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

t.p. said:


> goodness!



lol


----------



## T.P. (May 4, 2015)

what super awesome thread got gone?


----------



## oops1 (May 4, 2015)

Awesome t-Rex.. Mattech.


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> hey nitram....great race wasn't it.....I haven't read back, did you have fun?



i didn't like the single file racin' at the end.......but thanks for asking


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

I don't know TP


----------



## rydert (May 4, 2015)

why is that called a T-rex......I don't see no teef


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

T.P. said:


> what super awesome thread got gone?



martin started a super awesome thread


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

We got 3 guest.


----------



## rydert (May 4, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i didn't like the single file racin' at the end.......but thanks for asking



I agree...I wanted Jr. to win but I knew JJ wasn't gonna try an pass


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

7 guest; Bo$$


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

no wonder you can't keep up with your birthday(s)


----------



## oops1 (May 4, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> martin started a super awesome thread



Linky dinky ?


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

Happy Birthday Charlie


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Linky dinky ?



it's gone now........that feller is a potty mouth


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

we being watcheefied


----------



## oops1 (May 4, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> it's gone now........that feller is a potty mouth



What exactly did that potty mouth say?


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> hey nitram....great race wasn't it.....I haven't read back, did you have fun?



It was a blast.  Most fun I've had in a long time!


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

Hey. Nice T Rex Matt


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

There's an audience here


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

Man yall quiet


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

too quiet


----------



## peanutman04 (May 4, 2015)

Nice T-rexeses!


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

flop


----------



## oops1 (May 4, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored



Sounds like something he'd say


----------



## peanutman04 (May 4, 2015)

Selph moderating.


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

Nut is being good today.


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

but you never know about tomorrow


----------



## ccherry (May 4, 2015)

Hey!


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

he could change he's like that.


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

hey green tractor man


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

it was a thread where you use a movie title to describe the last time you let one loose.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

like "gone with the wind"


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

It I hard to type and keep up with wild youngins KRun. May have to take my belt off and re-establish order.


----------



## oops1 (May 4, 2015)

One what?


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

or Children of the corn


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

Well at least it was entertaining.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

a warm puff of air ooops


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

Let what loose; martin????


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

i don't get it....


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

Give them all a time out Boss


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

enough of the bathroom talk


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

and what not


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

final warning


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

there will be no more warnings


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

sometimes it happens after you giggle


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

i've had it up to herra


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

final flop


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

flak


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

crap


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> enough of the bathroom talk



your arrow needs to be pointing down not up.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

karen936 said:


> your arrow needs to be pointing down not up.





that has to hurt


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

karen936 said:


> your arrow needs to be pointing down not up.



easy....


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> that has to hurt



I do try, some day's I just can't help it.LOL
nor do I want too.LOL


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

It's just that little feller is so easy


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

Guess I rund him off, sorry little feller


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

scrapy sorry for your loss


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

here you go


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


>



Nice Job Nitram


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

duck duck goose


----------



## Scrapy (May 4, 2015)

karen936 said:


> scrapy sorry for your loss


 Thanks. Today I got a 5 gallon hydraulic oil can in the back of my truck I put the lid back on after I put fish heads in it. Wonder who's going to steal that?


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

Beauty and the beast


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

mattech said:


> Beauty and the beast


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)




----------



## T.P. (May 4, 2015)

Did y'all see that?????


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

Charlie and the chocolate factory


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

See what


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

I didn't see it


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

Honesyly


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

Flop


----------



## T.P. (May 4, 2015)

Anybody want a free English pointer? Was started then the guy bought him but he never hunted him after that. 2 years old. My buddy has his brother and he's a pointing, fetching fool.


----------



## oops1 (May 4, 2015)

Toot?


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Anybody want a free English pointer? Was started then the guy bought him but he never hunted him after that. 2 years old. My buddy has his brother and he's a pointing, fetching fool.



Sounds like a deal.  I can't take another one but I'm sure someone will take him.


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

BBL have to go do stuff


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Anybody want a free English pointer? Was started then the guy bought him but he never hunted him after that. 2 years old. My buddy has his brother and he's a pointing, fetching fool.



I would love to have him T, but we just done have enough birds left to hunt up here.


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

I hate to hunt the few covey's that are left.


----------



## T.P. (May 4, 2015)

Yep, that's the reason I haven't had a bird dog in 20 years.


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Yep, that's the reason I haven't had a bird dog in 20 years.



We need to have a Billy quail hunt in Moultrie some time.


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

That sounds fun


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 4, 2015)

Nice T- Rex Matt...


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 4, 2015)

Any of ya'll Rabbit hunt? I got flocks of rabbits down here. I can ride around the pastures and see more than 20 at any given time.


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

Pew pew pew


----------



## peanutman04 (May 4, 2015)

I know sum of them will chase the rabbit, honkey.


----------



## Scrapy (May 4, 2015)

Bo$$ workin double overtime keepin the kids straight from all dat tomfoolery and shenanigans.


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

Bo$$ had to wash martin's mouth out with soap


----------



## Scrapy (May 4, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Any of ya'll Rabbit hunt? I got flocks of rabbits down here. I can ride around the pastures and see more than 20 at any given time.


 No but I got two grey foxes I feed at my back door. Not so much as a nibble in the garden. Other than that dead crow.


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

werd@


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 4, 2015)

mattech said:


> werd@



Mattech=Weird, but he has a great T-Rex...


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 4, 2015)

I had to work today!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 4, 2015)

It was awful!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 4, 2015)

I even sweated a little.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 4, 2015)

I don't like that!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 4, 2015)

So I am gonna


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 4, 2015)

Try to.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 4, 2015)

Flop it like it's hot!


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Any of ya'll Rabbit hunt? I got flocks of rabbits down here. I can ride around the pastures and see more than 20 at any given time.



Billy does but only after dark.


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

Billy said the good thing about night hunting was that you never knew what you might get.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 4, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Billy does but only after dark.



Ummm. Is there some other time your posed to hunt them? I ain't got no dog.. Batteries are cheaper than dogfood...


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 4, 2015)

Off the clock BO$$, have a goot evenin!!


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

tea rex


----------



## oops1 (May 4, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## JB0704 (May 4, 2015)

Hey


----------



## JB0704 (May 4, 2015)

Things finally settlin' down here, wut I mist?


----------



## JB0704 (May 4, 2015)

I only been on a few canned quail hunts, and one real rabbit hunt.  The rabbit hunt was a blast, the quail hunt was missin' something considerin' the birds had only been wild for a few hours before we shot em


----------



## JB0704 (May 4, 2015)

Used to have a covey or two on my old Greene county lease which would scare me to death every time I kicked em up on the way to the deer stand.


----------



## JB0704 (May 4, 2015)

That lease had everything on it except deer.


----------



## JB0704 (May 4, 2015)

The deer vanished on me after some local property managers changed and decided to manage every doe they saw into the freezer.


----------



## JB0704 (May 4, 2015)

Not too far away wuz some real good huntin' I hear.


----------



## JB0704 (May 4, 2015)

Just me postin' to myself.  Ere'body must be drivin' home about now.


----------



## JB0704 (May 4, 2015)

I always enjoyed the huntin' forum debates when folks who never set foot on the property would tell me how the deer were there and I had just forgotten how to hunt em.


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

Hey gunnurse


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

Am I a mod now?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I always enjoyed the huntin' forum debates when folks who never set foot on the property would tell me how the deer were there and I had just forgotten how to hunt em.





God Bless America, you gonna harp on that worser`n an old woman for the rest of your life.

 I hereby offer you a formal apology for sayin` that to you however many years ago it was.

Rest assured also, that before I ever say anything at all to you about deer again, I will cut my own throat with an obsidian blade and hope for a quick death.


----------



## T.P. (May 4, 2015)

I'll be dang.


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

Hey whats up


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

Somebody's done ruffled some feathers


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

Hey Pappy


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

How you feeling


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

I finally finished the painting
now need a new front door
paint the trim then done.


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2015)

Gotta go help hubby bbl.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 4, 2015)

Pappy is tired and hurting a bit. 

Pappy went to work for about 3 hours today, and then took a nap.  I woke up around 4 and my shoulders are hurting from the way I was setting in the recliner.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Pappy is tired and hurting a bit.
> 
> Pappy went to work for about 3 hours today, and then took a nap.  I woke up around 4 and my shoulders are hurting from the way I was setting in the recliner.



Take it easy there Pappy. No need to rush back to work. Follow the docs orders


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

Appetizers on the grill


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

Chicken with Big's rub


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 4, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Appetizers on the grill



Mark brought something back from the surgery.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 4, 2015)

Looks good mag


----------



## bigelow (May 4, 2015)

U back to work mag


----------



## bigelow (May 4, 2015)

Pappy needs to slow down


----------



## bigelow (May 4, 2015)

Rbama Kydawg  keeping an eye on mtech


----------



## bigelow (May 4, 2015)

Look out


----------



## bigelow (May 4, 2015)

Havin some pizza delivered


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

All the post have a pic of nchillbily on the bAnner


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

bigelow said:


> U back to work mag



No. Gonna go back Wednesday or Thursday. I'm getting around a little more each day


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2015)

Thawing out some bream and catfish fillets for supper. Just feel like cooking everything in boiling oil tonight.


----------



## Hilsman (May 4, 2015)

Still at werk.  Got atleast anotha hour


----------



## lagrangedave (May 4, 2015)

Morning, Me and the Cracker are going to Clayton on Saturday to look at a campground for WARIII. We will be eating lunch at the Dillard house if anyone wants to meet up.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 4, 2015)

I musta missed WARIII thisun is WARIV.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> I musta missed WARIII thisun is WARIV.



War III was pretty much a bust several years ago. I think there were 6 people show up.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 4, 2015)

If this is anything like WARII, ya'll need to be there. It was very unique for a gathering of relatively unknowns that was a complete blast.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> If this is anything like WARII, ya'll need to be there. It was very unique for a gathering of relatively unknowns that was a complete blast.



We had a lot of fun didn't we?


----------



## lagrangedave (May 4, 2015)

Trade blanket, Al teaching kids to shoot, guinee killing, likker dranking wid Quack, eating smoked water moccasin, Nic throwin a hawk, atlatl shooting, petting Tucker, Likker drankin' wid RHbammer. Delilah gettin' married, likker drankin' with Mitch, seeing Turtlebug (yes I have a crush). likker drankin' wid Keebs, I can go on like this all day...............


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Trade blanket, Al teaching kids to shoot, guinee killing, likker dranking wid Quack, eating smoked water moccasin, Nic throwin a hawk, atlatl shooting, petting Tucker, Likker drankin' wid RHbammer. Delilah gettin' married, likker drankin' with Mitch, seeing Turtlebug (yes I have a crush). likker drankin' wid Keebs, I can go on like this all day...............



A lot of drankin' was going on when Bitteroot wasn't playing the guitar with Mike, Gax, and Brad. I think i shucked about 400 oysters too.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 4, 2015)

A guy had a .22 rifle for trade on the trade blanket, then a guinee appeared and flew up into a tree, the guy shot and missed twice with the .22. Al33 drew his bow and nailed said guinee, nobody wanted the .22 anymore..BTW Nic hates guinees..........


----------



## lagrangedave (May 4, 2015)

That was a mandolin too and he could flat make it sing..........


----------



## lagrangedave (May 4, 2015)

Magic in a bottle............


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 4, 2015)

Billy's name starts with a B!!!!!!


----------



## lagrangedave (May 4, 2015)

Please don't anybody bring pet snakes this time..........


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

I got to get to one of these WAR's sometimes. Sounds like fun. Probably be even more fun is there was some drinking involved.


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## lagrangedave (May 4, 2015)

Bo$$ I am going to pick you and Biggs up on the way.....................


----------



## lagrangedave (May 4, 2015)

Is $1.49/lb a good price on butts?


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

Come on Dave, I will have my union camp luggage packed.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 4, 2015)

I drove 800 miles to play golf with my best friend one time.......


----------



## lagrangedave (May 4, 2015)

One way.............


----------



## bigelow (May 4, 2015)

I may try and make this war


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

War, god gaaaahhh, what is it good for


----------



## lagrangedave (May 4, 2015)

Absolutely nuthin'


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

mattech said:


> War, god gaaaahhh, what is it good for



You beat me to it


----------



## bigelow (May 4, 2015)

On terror


----------



## bigelow (May 4, 2015)

On the British round 1776


----------



## bigelow (May 4, 2015)

On the Spanish 1898


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

1814


----------



## mguthrie (May 4, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Is $1.49/lb a good price on butts?



If there whole butts yea that's good. Food depot has sales ever week on em. But there 5lb pieces. Still some good meat


----------



## bigelow (May 4, 2015)

The pizza hit the spot but now i want a burger


----------



## mguthrie (May 4, 2015)

In 1814 we took a little trip


----------



## bigelow (May 4, 2015)

1812


----------



## mguthrie (May 4, 2015)

bigelow said:


> The pizza hit the spot but now i want a burger



Had some grilt cheekin thighs tonite


----------



## bigelow (May 4, 2015)

Sup guth


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

Bout time for me to smoke a butt


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

Butt flop


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

I'm wantin sumpin sweet to eat now


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

I'm craving butter pecan ice cream


----------



## bigelow (May 4, 2015)

Mmmmmmmm Chocolate


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

On top of a hot brownie


----------



## bigelow (May 4, 2015)

Who's gettin all your commission mag


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

Wif almonds and coconut


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Who's gettin all your commission mag



No one. I gotta get back to work soon. I don't get paid when I'm not there producing.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

I'm pretty much self employed


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

I do have insurance but I got a $3000 deductible and gotta pay 20% after that


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

Bills will be rolling in any day now


----------



## bigelow (May 4, 2015)

I don't pay bills its better that way


----------



## lagrangedave (May 4, 2015)

Whole ones but you gotta buy 4, prolly be good when Biggs cooks them at the WAR thingy.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

Good thing with medical bills is all you gotta do is pay what you can each month....Gotta call my Aflac rep tomorrow and get that going


----------



## rydert (May 4, 2015)

Awe man...the trail cam thread disappeared


----------



## rydert (May 4, 2015)

While I was reading it


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> Awe man...the trail cam thread disappeared





rydert said:


> While I was reading it



Tweren't us.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2015)

Man, that was some primo catfish fillets and bream. I am so stuffed.
Can't wait to go back to mississippi and catch some more!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 4, 2015)

Eyerecon text me. Said he was eatimg pancakes.


----------



## rydert (May 4, 2015)

Oh well....it was interesting....


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

Robert, that pond we were fishing in Georgia, gave up some 2 lb crappie this year.


----------



## rydert (May 4, 2015)

Mark you doing better?


----------



## lagrangedave (May 4, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Eyerecon text me. Said he was eatimg pancakes.



Was she in Luthersville?


----------



## T.P. (May 4, 2015)

I liked the trail cam thread.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 4, 2015)

TP i'll pick you up for the WARIV ifin you bring Lea......


----------



## mguthrie (May 4, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, that was some primo catfish fillets and bream. I am so stuffed.
> Can't wait to go back to mississippi and catch some more!



Braggin


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Robert, that pond we were fishing in Georgia, gave up some 2 lb crappie this year.



Pic's or it didn't happen. 
I don't think we could have picked a worse day to fish. Storm Front had just passed, cold, and windy.
I bet the fishing in that pond is rockin' right now.


----------



## Hilsman (May 4, 2015)

Finally at da house. I ain't put in a 13 hour day in a loooong time


----------



## bigelow (May 4, 2015)

What's going on  what's nic mad at jb for 

I musta missed something


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Pic's or it didn't happen.
> I don't think we could have picked a worse day to fish. Storm Front had just passed, cold, and windy.
> I bet the fishing in that pond is rockin' right now.



Benji said to tell you are welcome to fish it anytime.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 4, 2015)

Yea, first full moon in May.............


----------



## T.P. (May 4, 2015)

I ain't sure what we got going on that weekend, ld. When it gets closer we'll see what happens. We may ride up for a day.


----------



## bigelow (May 4, 2015)

Hils be workin fo his $


----------



## T.P. (May 4, 2015)

Full moon.


----------



## T.P. (May 4, 2015)

Hilsman is a model employee.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> Mark you doing better?



Yes, thank you


----------



## T.P. (May 4, 2015)

That's why he make the Jangalang.


----------



## bigelow (May 4, 2015)

Got to check homework  bbl


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

bigelow said:


> What's going on  what's nic mad at jb for
> 
> I musta missed something



I saw that too and wondered the same thing


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Benji said to tell you are welcome to fish it anytime.



Benji and his dad( can't remember his name) are good people. Beautiful place there.


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

Hey


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2015)

Woohoo!!!!!
Got permission to kill a golf course turkey! Okay, they roost near a golf course but it's a great place to hunt  close to home. Gonna take off monday, tuesday, and wednesday and try to get #3. Gonna scout tomorrow afternoon and maybe put out a trailcam.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2015)

mattech said:


> Hey



Whattup, puncher?


----------



## Scrapy (May 4, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Mark brought something back from the surgery.


 That's funny.


----------



## oops1 (May 4, 2015)

Med oops yackin out both ends all ova the dang house.. I hope I don't catch what he has.


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Med oops yackin out both ends all ova the dang house.. I hope I don't catch what he has.



Prolly caught it in Auburn.


----------



## T.P. (May 4, 2015)

Prayers for lack of yak, oops.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Med oops yackin out both ends all ova the dang house.. I hope I don't catch what he has.



Lot of bugs going around right now. Some guys have been coughing for over a month.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 4, 2015)

Fresh nuggets goin da grease!


----------



## oops1 (May 4, 2015)

Wife says she thinks its rotor virus.. I know that's not the correct spelling but it's what I'm goin with.. Straight up nasty.


----------



## oops1 (May 4, 2015)

You eatin late..nutnut. Looks good though


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

Dang oops, I hate a sick kid


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

Sup red bamer


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Wife says she thinks its rotor virus.. I know that's not the correct spelling but it's what I'm goin with.. Straight up nasty.



It's the "Rotavirus" and yes, it's one nasty G.I. bug. You may want to get some gatorade if he's old enough and gets too dehydrated.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

give med oops some corn likker. It'll knock it out


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

My daughters team lost again tonight but they are really improving


----------



## oops1 (May 4, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> It's the "Rotavirus" and yes, it's one nasty G.I. bug. You may want to get some gatorade if he's old enough and gets too dehydrated.



10-4.. Will do that.. Thanks


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

Both my kids teams have not won a single gAme


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2015)

mattech said:


> Sup red bamer



Trying to get my schedule organized. Got work, turkey to kill out there somewhere, and have to spend an absurd amount of money in Statesboro this coming weekend for my daughter's graduation from Georgia Southern. Hotels tripled their normal rates.


----------



## T.P. (May 4, 2015)

I had a brake drum virus one time. Crazy stuff.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

Just kidding oops. I hate it when young uns are sick.


----------



## oops1 (May 4, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> give med oops some corn likker. It'll knock it out



Lotta goot advice in hera.. Thanks .. Mark


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> It's the "Rotavirus" and yes, it's one nasty G.I. bug. You may want to get some gatorade if he's old enough and gets too dehydrated.



I've never heard of that


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> give med oops some corn likker. It'll knock it out



Uh, I think I got it too.


----------



## oops1 (May 4, 2015)

I'm out.. Peace.. Fellas


----------



## T.P. (May 4, 2015)

A girl on fb posted a "Go Fund Me" account for her daughter. She wants to go to two summer camps this summer and can't afford both.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 4, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Trying to get my schedule organized. Got work, turkey to kill out there somewhere, and have to spend an absurd amount of money in Statesboro this coming weekend for my daughter's graduation from Georgia Southern. Hotels tripled their normal rates.



Dang time flies don't it.........good job ............


----------



## T.P. (May 4, 2015)

Smh.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I'm out.. Peace.. Fellas



Hope things get better, Big oops.


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I had a brake drum virus one time. Crazy stuff.



Switch to Disc and you want have that problem any more.


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

Later Robert.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2015)

T.P. said:


> A girl on fb posted a "Go Fund Me" account for her daughter. She wants to go to two summer camps this summer and can't afford both.



Poor thang.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

mattech said:


> Both my kids teams have not won a single gAme



Short mag hasn't either. None of my kids have ever been on a good team in any sport...i take that back . Oldest sons team made the playoffs in high school football his jr year


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

T.P. said:


> A girl on fb posted a "Go Fund Me" account for her daughter. She wants to go to two summer camps this summer and can't afford both.



Lol


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

T.P. said:


> A girl on fb posted a "Go Fund Me" account for her daughter. She wants to go to two summer camps this summer and can't afford both.



She probably don't even realize that everyone that reads it is smh'ing


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

^^flop^^


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 4, 2015)

T.P. said:


> A girl on fb posted a "Go Fund Me" account for her daughter. She wants to go to two summer camps this summer and can't afford both.



Her initials aren't TP are they TP?


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 4, 2015)

Im being serious to. Its a chick that I know that go funds me everything.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

This Braves team sucks big time


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

Most boring Braves team I've ever watched


----------



## T.P. (May 4, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Her initials aren't TP are they TP?



Different girl. This one is a drama queen. She post everything on fb for attention. Me and her brother is real good friends and it drives him nuts.


----------



## T.P. (May 4, 2015)

Honkey is up late.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

FB drama cracks me up. I can't believe the stuff that people admit to and air out


----------



## T.P. (May 4, 2015)

Man I sure miss that gw camera thread. Most interesting thread on here lately.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

Honkey got bidness to take care of tonight


----------



## T.P. (May 4, 2015)

Yes sir. They'll tell anything on fb.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

Any guess who woodhouse is, or was?

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=840686


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

Think I will change my name to the Bluegrass Canine.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Think I will change my name to the Bluegrass Canine.



That's a good one but you should start a poll to make sure everyone likes it


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

That's a good idea Mark.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Think I will change my name to the Bluegrass Canine.



Well..... if you're sure that's what you want.
gimme a minute.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 4, 2015)

This is part of them, they was eating them fast as I could cook em!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 4, 2015)

Plated!
And yes mt, I didn't use paper plates.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 4, 2015)




----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

Looks good nut....Good to see that you're offsetting that fried food with some Michalob Ultra. You don't wanna get too full


----------



## bigelow (May 4, 2015)

Looks good pnut


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

Hope Robert don't change my name before I get the poll completed.


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

Evening Bigs.


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

Lol nut, you know Im just teasing you.


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

Flopichino


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2015)

Da sleep monster done bit me.
Night, all!


----------



## bigelow (May 4, 2015)

That's a name changer there


----------



## bigelow (May 4, 2015)

Hey boss how are you these days


----------



## bigelow (May 4, 2015)

Nite bamer


----------



## peanutman04 (May 4, 2015)

I know mt. 
Mt is a tree huggar.


----------



## bigelow (May 4, 2015)

Well I got to get some sleep  work comes early


----------



## peanutman04 (May 4, 2015)

Where you at tonite bro?


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

Gonna try the Bluegill early in the morning,


----------



## peanutman04 (May 4, 2015)

Nite bama and bro!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 4, 2015)

Man, it's rough in here. Just wanted to stop by and say hello! Back to the Sports section I go!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 4, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Gonna try the Bluegill early in the morning,



Good luck Bo$$! Them brems out to be biting good by lunch!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 4, 2015)

Your welcome anytime SB!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 4, 2015)

SB knows them Dawgs!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 4, 2015)

I'm going to catch up, y'all will probably be gone by then.


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

Silver don't realize how tough it is in here, with all These Aubies and Bamers and Techies and Buckeye's.


----------



## bigelow (May 4, 2015)

Home for the next 2 weeks I hope pnut


----------



## bigelow (May 4, 2015)

I'm watching river monsters


----------



## peanutman04 (May 4, 2015)

I'm watching Ferety, but I like river monsters!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 4, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Silver don't realize how tough it is in here, with all These Aubies and Bamers and Techies and Buckeye's.



You're tough enough to handle them!

By the way, my father and uncle went to South Moon Fish Camp in Astor, Florida, yesterday. They were going to stay a few days, but came back today. They caught 10 bluegill and one Warmouth.  Said the other fisherman were having bad luck down there also.

I hope you tear 'em up tomorrow, Dawg!


----------



## bigelow (May 4, 2015)

How you been bro


----------



## bigelow (May 4, 2015)

Good luck on the feeshn tomorrow charlie


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> You're tough enough to handle them!
> 
> By the way, my father and uncle went to South Moon Fish Camp in Astor, Florida, yesterday. They were going to stay a few days, but came back today. They caught 10 bluegill and one Warmouth.  Said the other fisherman were having bad luck down there also.
> 
> I hope you tear 'em up tomorrow, Dawg!



Bream should be wearing it out down there right now. Shellcrakers usually bite good on the May full moon in the St Johns.


----------



## bigelow (May 4, 2015)

About


----------



## bigelow (May 4, 2015)

Time


----------



## bigelow (May 4, 2015)

For a flop


----------



## bigelow (May 4, 2015)

Nite again


----------



## Silver Britches (May 4, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Bream should be wearing it out down there right now. Shellcrakers usually bite good on the May full moon in the St Johns.



Yeah, they usually tear them up down there during this time. There has been a lot of rain and they said the river was a little high. They also said someone told them that they had recently sprayed in a few areas to try and kill off a lot of the grass. No sure if this hurt anything or not, but you never know.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 4, 2015)

Past my bedtime. Cyl! Good to read ya, SB!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 4, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Past my bedtime. Cyl! Good to read ya, SB!



You to, bud. Take care.


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

i got road rash on my chest from hugging trees


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

hey silver bullet


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

i mean britches


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

i almost spelled that wrong


----------



## Silver Britches (May 4, 2015)

Goodnight, fellows! 

See you around, Dawg. Best of luck fishing. I want to hear a good fishing story tomorrow.


----------



## Scrapy (May 4, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Well I got to get some sleep  work comes early


 Well I got to get some, sleep work comes early.


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

Scrapy drives a minivan too.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 4, 2015)

mattech said:


> hey silver bullet





mattech said:


> i mean britches





mattech said:


> i almost spelled that wrong



Hello mattech. Now goodnight, mattech! 

Y'all have a good one!


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

Nitram should lol at this.


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Goodnight, fellows!
> 
> See you around, Dawg. Best of luck fishing. I want to hear a good fishing story tomorrow.



I always come up with a story whether I catch any or not.


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

Gnight sb


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)




----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

Well well well look who finally showed up. Must think he is on banker's hours.


----------



## Scrapy (May 4, 2015)

mattech said:


> i got road rash on my chest from hugging trees



I had one on my chest and between my legs from swingin  on Tarzan vines. Yo deedle yo,  deedle dee.


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

My daughter playing with our dog. Lol


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

We had a house full Saturday night.


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

Poor puppy.


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

Don't see but one male in that picture Matt.


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

That dog is rotten


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

All the guys were outside talking, but I had to come in and sing happy birthday


----------



## Scrapy (May 4, 2015)

mattech said:


> Scrapy drives a minivan too.



That was not me. That guy did better than me for this whole year. I like my mini van. Dogs all comfy in the back and the only RULE I got to follow is stay off the wet roads as if I am gonna risk my minivan to a bawg hole.


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

Scrapy thinking up a tale for why he was late. This oughta be good.


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> That was not me. That guy did better than me for this whole year. I like my mini van. Dogs all comfy in the back and the only RULE I got to follow is stay off the wet roads as if I am gonna risk my minivan to a bawg hole.



Never not you.


----------



## Scrapy (May 4, 2015)

What's that song? " I sho hate to bawg down hya. There's nuthin up ahead or in in the rear view myior."


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

Scrapy don't take no checks for Billy' brother Owney.


----------



## Scrapy (May 4, 2015)

Some times after the last dog tale done slid in the box and I slide off the road, my buddy step out and sing dattun.


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

Scrapy don't take any checks from Billy's brother Owney. Owney's checks got a habit of coming back with NSF on them.


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

Well I am out. Night Billys and Buckfiddy wherever you are.


----------



## bigelow (May 4, 2015)

I should be sleeping.


----------



## Scrapy (May 4, 2015)

It is still Monday night so far. Well past the weekend where I am not allowed. I ain't late yet. Till the prior drinkers of whine ya'll got them Bigs Tips from leave out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2015)

Brim fishin oughta be RIGHT this week !!!


----------



## Scrapy (May 4, 2015)

I would trade my z-71 for a minivan and then trade that for a FWD with 4 doors and a 4x4 bed. I could make that work. Some times the dogs cut one that is nearly unbearable.


----------



## Scrapy (May 4, 2015)

I blame it on the one riding shot gun.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2015)

Mighty quiet up in hera . .


----------



## Scrapy (May 5, 2015)

All  right Bo$$ . My friend Robin showed up. she got a habit of writing long windended stories worse than I do. We getn right now  Bo$$.% 

She might jine up for late at night dooins.

She got a long shortstory to tell about coon huntin adventures. 

She be searching for a short cut.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2015)

tomohowas


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

I should be sleeping


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2015)

I just woke up


----------



## mtr3333 (May 5, 2015)

heigh


----------



## mtr3333 (May 5, 2015)

i  should be ketchen deez in stead of workin...


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

dang....that's a good one


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Flopadoodledoo


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

Mornin'


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

MTR postin' some big fishes!


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

I ain't been on since yesterday afternoon.......didn't mean to upset Nic.


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

I think half the folks in here were part of those debates I mentioned, wuzn't any one person specifically.


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Hey jb


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Hey ccherry


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

mattech said:


> Hey jb



Jsut saw the Trex pic, MT.  I'll leave it at that.


----------



## ccherry (May 5, 2015)

Hey Mt


----------



## ccherry (May 5, 2015)

Mornin everybody


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

Mornin' CC


----------



## oops1 (May 5, 2015)

I got no sleep las nite... Shoulda called in


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

I'm sposed to be headed to Fl for some fishin' this weekend.  Mrs JB let me move mother's day up one week.......she's cool like that.


----------



## oops1 (May 5, 2015)

Hope y'all wear em out.. JB


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

Thanks oops.  Gonna be surf fishin' a place I've never fished before, Santa Rosa beach, hoping it's not much different than St George.   I have a buddy who owns a house down there and he wants me to teach him how to surf fish......hope I can figure it out in a few days.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

Mornin slouches!!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Hilsman (May 5, 2015)

Mernin???


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

Those who spend much time in the PF, there's a good thread going.......


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

Celebrate freedom!


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

Burn it down!


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

Woooooooooooooo


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

I got half the parents at my kid's HS baseball games yellin' Ric Flair "woooooooo's" now, it's funny.  Other teams parents look at us like we're crazy.


----------



## Hilsman (May 5, 2015)

hay


----------



## Hilsman (May 5, 2015)

setup


----------



## Hilsman (May 5, 2015)

flop


----------



## oops1 (May 5, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Thanks oops.  Gonna be surf fishin' a place I've never fished before, Santa Rosa beach, hoping it's not much different than St George.   I have a buddy who owns a house down there and he wants me to teach him how to surf fish......hope I can figure it out in a few days.



I think that's close to seaside.. If so.. There is a lake right there off 98.. Powell I believe.. You can always get in some trout and flounder there if you strike out fishin the surf


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I think that's close to seaside.. If so.. There is a lake right there off 98.. Powell I believe.. You can always get in some trout and flounder there if you strike out fishin the surf



There's a lake there named Draper lake......would I fish the outlet on an outgoing tide you think?  I'm not real familiar with fishing where these lakes hit the surf........


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

I'm hoping I can just teach my buddy how to catch whiting......he's not really a fisherman, so, catching a cooler full of whiting would be a blast for him.  But, all my rods are 8' 'cause that's all I need on SGI.  Hoping the trough isn't too far out at this place.


----------



## oops1 (May 5, 2015)

I would think either would be better than no water movement... On family vacations ... I  just go whenever I'm given an opportunity.


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

Woooooooo


----------



## mark-7mag (May 5, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

Mornin  I got no sleep too oops


----------



## mark-7mag (May 5, 2015)

Oops, how is your young un this morning?


----------



## mark-7mag (May 5, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Mornin  I got no sleep too oops



I was awake from 3:00-5:30. Tried to get on on here and the site was down. Gonna say hey to Scrapy and Quack


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

Wooooooo red bull and 5 hr


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I was awake from 3:00-5:30. Tried to get on on here and the site was down. Gonna say hey to Scrapy and Quack



I had that problem when I was doing the big cook a few weekends ago......tried workin' the night shift with Scrapy and they took the site down one me.  Left poor scrapy hangin'


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Wooooooooo


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

The sight goes down from like 3-5 every night. Scrapy calls it the white page. Lol


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

Cinco de Mayo.......who's drankin'


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2015)

Speaking of cinco de mayo, hey Hilsman, its Ralph's birthday.


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

I may have a few


----------



## oops1 (May 5, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Oops, how is your young un this morning?



Wife says he kept some water down but the day is still young... Thanks for axin


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

Hope lil oops gets better.  Rotovirus is nasty stuff.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 5, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Wife says he kept some water down but the day is still young... Thanks for axin



Hopefully it was just sumpin he ate and not a virus


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

Morning, i survived the weekend. Throat feels like its been suckered punched from all the hollering


----------



## oops1 (May 5, 2015)

Mud= won too many woooooooo's


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Mud= won too many woooooooo's



When Jr. won everybody was Wooooooo!!!
I got carried away, woooooo'd all over the place. Wooooo'd all the way to camp.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

I Woooooo'd my self to sleep.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

I woooooo'd in the parking lot


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

Woooooo flop


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

I whoooooo'd in the Shower


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

Everyone knew what i was talking about and started Wooooooo ing back!!


----------



## mark-7mag (May 5, 2015)

Woooooo!


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

Did you woooooo on your shoes?


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

Hope med ooops feels better.


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

I woooooo'd on my left shoe one time


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

mattech said:


> The sight goes down from like 3-5 every night. Scrapy calls it the white page. Lol



For real? I did not no that.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

Did you flash anybody, mud?


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

Mud lost his beads.


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

Being useful is hard work. Bbl


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Did you woooooo on your shoes?


Man i wooooooo'd in my shoes


peanutman04 said:


> Did you flash anybody, mud?


Only twice


peanutman04 said:


> Mud lost his beads.


Beads were like tokens.


----------



## T.P. (May 5, 2015)

Man... I just got a bill for a DR reading that MRI I had a month or so back. $398.00. I bet it took him 7 seconds.


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

Every time Mrs JB or one of the kids sneezes I get another bill for a couple hundred bucks, it seems.  Healthcare has become strange.......had one Dr ask for a cash amount and said we could leave the ins companies out of it.  I gladly paid the amount he was asking for.


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2015)

I paid the guy $250 for something he was gonna bill the ins company $1200 for......of which I was going to get billed lord knows how much.  Confusing.


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

Morning y'all been pushing
this one. How's everybody doing?
Hope middle oops is better.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

Wooooooo !!!


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I woooooo'd on my left shoe one time



I don't get it.........please explain...
thanks in advance


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

honkey honk


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

Karun out of jail?


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

dert=idgit


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

Happy Birthday KyDawg+!!!


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

Morning anyway


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Happy Birthday KyDawg+!!!



your arrow is still pointing the wrong way.


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

morning hdm03


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

your a good little fellow hdm03


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

you just can't fix nothing
that's all


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

Morning Honkey, Cuz


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

tv guy coming by this morning


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

gonna have to corral up with my dog.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Morning Honkey, Cuz



Mornin Cuz!!


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

He don't like nobody


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

karen936 said:


> your arrow is still pointing the wrong way.



thanks for noticing


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

What's up Dert??


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

karen936 said:


> morning hdm03



merning


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

Hey Homo3!!


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

karen936 said:


> your a good little fellow hdm03



awwww.....you so sweet


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

Hey Honkey


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

Mud your fired!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

I hope you get this message! I would hate for you to drive over here for nothing!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

I have to admit something!


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

Poor Mud


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

I thought about Mattech's T-REX last night!!


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)




----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

Alot!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I thought about Mattech's T-REX last night!!



and how did that make you feel?


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

Just thought I would tell ya'll that..I like T-rex's


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)




----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> and how did that make you feel?



Like numba 1...


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

ok.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

Good flop 03


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

let me guess "Wasn't even tryin"


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

Nitram must be in MOD trainin today..


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

Him and Mattech carpooled in the minivan..


----------



## T.P. (May 5, 2015)

It flashed through my mind also.


----------



## oops1 (May 5, 2015)

Had to leave werk cuzz mrs oops called and said water heater(in attic) busted again.. Tried to splain to her how to cut off the main at the road and she took the cable box apart.. Very smart book wise.. No walkin round smarts at all.


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

Just for Honkey


----------



## oops1 (May 5, 2015)

Any y'all have a tankless water heater?


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

T.P. said:


> It flashed through my mind also.



We's just alike TP.. Great minds right herra!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Had to leave werk cuzz mrs oops called and said water heater(in attic) busted again.. Tried to splain to her how to cut off the main at the road and she took the cable box apart.. Very smart book wise.. No walkin round smarts at all.



Well mine can't even remember what we ate last night so.....    I feel ya pain man!!


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

Not me cuz


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Had to leave werk cuzz mrs oops called and said water heater(in attic) busted again.. Tried to splain to her how to cut off the main at the road and she took the cable box apart.. Very smart book wise.. No walkin round smarts at all.



we must be married to the same woman......mine has a Doctorate and is published......but that don't equal common sense.....


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Any y'all have a tankless water heater?



My folks do. I'm going to but don't at the moment.


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Had to leave werk cuzz mrs oops called and said water heater(in attic) busted again.. Tried to splain to her how to cut off the main at the road and she took the cable box apart.. Very smart book wise.. No walkin round smarts at all.



tell her i said hey


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

I thought about it for the new house


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Any y'all have a tankless water heater?



my buddy has one....he likes it until it gets real cold.....and then it freezes up.....


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> we must be married to the same woman......mine has a Doctorate and is published......but that don't equal common sense.....



tell yours i said hey too


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I thought about it for the new house



tell yourself i said hey


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> tell yours i said hey too



 idjit


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I thought about it for the new house



Krun you fixin to build too??


----------



## T.P. (May 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> why is that called a T-rex......I don't see no teef



Look again, it has a mouth full of teeth.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> idjit



How's things in Kite today??


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Krun you fixin to build too??



too houses? dang Karun must be rich........


----------



## T.P. (May 5, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> We's just alike TP.. Great minds right herra!!



I just looked again and saw an unanswered question.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> too houses? dang Karun must be rich........



She does live in fla. Prolly drives a Kia too!!


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> How's things in Kite today??



pretty goot.....listen for some turkeys this morning before work and three were blowing the tops out ....


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

Krun is rich flop!!


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> pretty goot.....listen for some turkeys this morning before work and three were blowing the tops out ....



the tops of what?


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I just looked again and saw an unanswered question.



What's that??


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

Yes, we have 9 plus acre's in blue ridge
and gave the first builder a budget
had the plans drawn and price came in 2 1/2 times the 
budget second builder about the same third even
higher. However he made some suggestions and it
looks like things are gonna be fine now.


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> the tops of what?



beer cans.......


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

No we are selling this home here.


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> beer cans.......



interesting


----------



## T.P. (May 5, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> What's that??



It was a question rye dirt had, I answered it a few post back.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Yes, we have 9 plus acre's in blue ridge
> and gave the first builder a budget
> had the plans drawn and price came in 2 1/2 times the
> budget second builder about the same third even
> ...



Great news ya'll. Billy's gatherin in blue ridge in a few months!!! LOL.. JK Krun, good for you!! Keep us updated with pics of the progress..


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> interesting



and wasteful......that would have been a good buzz for this afternoon........


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

If I was rich I could have gone
with the first builder.


----------



## T.P. (May 5, 2015)

Dinosours are suddenly cool to me.


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

probably be nine months out Honkey


----------



## T.P. (May 5, 2015)

Hay, benben.


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

Uh I don't think that's what it is TP


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

karen936 said:


> probably be nine months out Honkey



I know the feelin!!


----------



## T.P. (May 5, 2015)

Folks don't cotton to well to Billy shooting deer out of his soybean fields.


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

Had hoped to move by summer, but
have to stay through july now.


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

nitram's here......


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

Gonna have to go to finalize the plans
probably this month. Grandsons high school
graduation in Atlanta then quick trip up 
then back down.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> nitram's here......



Dang it don't take long for MOD trainin does it!!


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

How was the meeting NItram


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Gonna have to go to finalize the plans
> probably this month. Grandsons high school
> graduation in Atlanta then quick trip up
> then back down.



You gonna be busy!!!


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

flopper


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

flop


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

crap!


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

It's been a busy year.


----------



## Hilsman (May 5, 2015)

hay


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

Hey Hil's whats up


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

I beat Honkey on the flopper


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

Hey Hils.


----------



## Yota Love (May 5, 2015)

Yota Flip.....

Hows everyone?


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

I remember when I didn't know
what a flopper was.


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

where you been yota


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

he done gone


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

man of few words


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

this one's done who gots the next one.


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

where's fuzzy this morning


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

It's not fun stuck in this room
with a whiny hound dog.


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

I'm out of water too!


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

Tv guy is slow


----------



## Yota Love (May 5, 2015)

Ive been really busy Karen.

Havent had time to breathe it seems.Been too Useful....


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

karen936 said:


> It's not fun stuck in this room
> with a whiny hound dog.



Why you stuck in a room Krun?


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

just supposed to look at the part for the
number then go. been hera 1/2 hour


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

I stab t-rexs with my sword.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

Did the TV guy give ya the stank eye or sumthin?


----------



## Yota Love (May 5, 2015)

hdm03 was stalking me too.I got a funny feeling when I saw him in da bushes with Cheetos....


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

my dog don't like strangers. So I have
to put him in a room and if I'm not with
him he really raises the roof


----------



## Hilsman (May 5, 2015)

Krun is locked in a room and don't have da key to unlock da door??


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I stab t-rexs with my sword.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

Ooops's wife made me lol!


----------



## Yota Love (May 5, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I stab t-rexs with my sword.



Ummmmmm.....


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

No, he don't like anyone in the house
that don't live hera


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

Krun= Incarcerated...


----------



## Hilsman (May 5, 2015)

Lolin at benben


----------



## Hilsman (May 5, 2015)

yall notice dat flop up top


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

Yota Love said:


> Ummmmmm.....



hummmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

nice flop Hils


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

I can guess the title
of the next on already and
I aint starting it.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> yall notice dat flop up top



Yep, goot 1 hils.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I can guess the title
> of the next on already and
> I aint starting it.



spill the beans.


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

OR atleast two words in it.


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

You know it it's the hot 
topic of the day


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

Billy shanked a T-Rex with his sword at Dega this weekend!!!!!


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

omenhonkey said:


> billy shanked a t-rex with his sword at dega this weekend!!!!!



lol


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I stab t-rexs with my sword.



what do you mean?


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

sumpin lik that ???


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

Perfection


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

Ok be good Boss is hera


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Perfection



Just copy and paste it Krun!!


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

next title

usless Billy is arrested for trying to kill  a T-rex with his sword


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

This one is done burn it down


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

Hey BO$$!!


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

I see the birthday boy down there.....probably take him an hour or so to read back


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

flop


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

Somebody else get the next one
I did this one


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

flak


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

yep!!


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

This one went really fast


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

karen936 said:


> This one went really fast



They always do!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Mud your fired!!!


Crap, not again


oops1 said:


> Had to leave werk cuzz mrs oops called and said water heater(in attic) busted again.. Tried to splain to her how to cut off the main at the road and she took the cable box apart.. Very smart book wise.. No walkin round smarts at all.


Tell her i said hey



rydert said:


> we must be married to the same woman......mine has a Doctorate and is published......but that don't equal common sense.....


Tell her i said Hey too


OmenHonkey said:


> Krun you fixin to build too??


We want to build in a year prob. but Dirt aint finished my plans


OmenHonkey said:


> Hey BO$$!!



flop


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!

hope you have a great day.....


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

wonder what the record is.


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> flop



nope.........to slow


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> flop



Whhhaaaaaatttt??


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

karen936 said:


> This one went really fast



happens to the best of us


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

lol-ed


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

Yes it does


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

goodness.........


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

Boss still reading


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 16 (10 members and 6 guests)
hdm03, OmenHonkey, KyDawg+, ccherry+, peanutman04, karen936


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

it might be over forn he gets hera


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

I'm not viewing.


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 19 (10 members and 9 guests)
hdm03, peanutman04, KyDawg+, OmenHonkey, Yota Love, karen936, ccherry+


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

I'm reading.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

BO$$ is readin all that stuff 03 said about him.


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

That's nice nut nut


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 19 (10 members and 9 guests)
> hdm03, peanutman04, KyDawg+, OmenHonkey, Yota Love, karen936, ccherry+



thanks for this info.........


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

flop


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

you're welcome


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

dang


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

And lookin at pictures.


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

wasn't even tryin'


----------



## T.P. (May 5, 2015)

Locr down!


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

rydert+, karen936, OmenHonkey, peanutman04, KyDawg+, ccherry


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

i bet Bo$$ lets this one go to 1500 post before he locks it


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

what


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

he is distracted by his birthday today


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

I only have one friend....and myself


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

I bet not.


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

he's going to Chucky Cheese


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> I only have one friend....and myself



Why?


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

why what?


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

why axe why?


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

i don't know either


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

almost lunch time


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

Somebody start a newun!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> I only have one friend....and myself



I'm sorry Dert!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

Locker down?


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

Close it!


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

why ask why drink bud dry


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

ya'll git from here


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 5, 2015)

Bye yall


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

now


----------



## karen936 (May 5, 2015)

Boss lock it down


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

last one


----------



## peanutman04 (May 5, 2015)

Last Post?


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Why?



cause I have  Anthropophobia......


----------



## kmckinnie (May 5, 2015)

Yall needtostart anewone


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Yes, we have 9 plus acre's in blue ridge
> and gave the first builder a budget
> had the plans drawn and price came in 2 1/2 times the
> budget second builder about the same third even
> ...



Don't let Mig get near that tent KRun.


----------

